# Intel Core i7 980X Overclock @ 5.00 GHz - Air Cooling



## ICEEXOL (Mar 21, 2010)

HWBot page: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/9769...980x_5000.4_mhz

World record for air cooling (?)

Overall ranking: http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/cpu-z/...re=core_i7_980x 

CPU valid page: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1089197

Source: http://www.pckoloji.com/overclock-denemele....html#post89623


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 21, 2010)

That is truly a suicide run.


----------



## DOM (Mar 21, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> That is truly a suicide run.



yep just for a CPU-Z


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2010)

that is totally awesome and worth it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 21, 2010)

meh probably over 1.7 volts in bios.

Not interested lol

24/7 clocks are what impress me!


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 21, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> meh probably over 1.7 volts in bios.
> 
> Not interested lol
> 
> 24/7 clocks are what impress me!



+1 !


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> meh probably over 1.7 volts in bios.
> 
> Not interested lol
> 
> 24/7 clocks are what impress me!





Yukikaze said:


> +1 !



it was on air. you can run that 24/7 for about 2 months before it hits the floor


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 21, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> it was on air. you can run that 24/7 for about 2 months before it hits the floor



I think every second of that vcore is a Russian roulette. Didn't they kill 32nm i3/i5 chips in reviews with less voltage in the time it took them to do a review ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> I think every second of that vcore is a Russian roulette. Didn't they kill 32nm i3/i5 chips in reviews with less voltage in the time it took them to do a review ?



i think so. but i was using sarcasm. honestly i hope to get one by the end of this year. and i might do this once to get the SS then do something more reasonable.


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 21, 2010)

dude... watch out on your VTT man.

Ive killed a gulftown, id hate for you to experience what i did.


----------



## Binge (Mar 21, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> dude... watch out on your VTT man.
> 
> Ive killed a gulftown, id hate for you to experience what i did.



Speaking of.  I'm going to have a 32nm chip soon.  Do you have any recommendation of what the new "danger zones" are for OC voltages on this lower process?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 21, 2010)

Binge said:


> Speaking of.  I'm going to have a 32nm chip soon.  Do you have any recommendation of what the new "danger zones" are for OC voltages on this lower process?



Was just going to ask a similar question


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> dude... watch out on your VTT man.
> 
> Ive killed a gulftown, id hate for you to experience what i did.



dont worry i wont.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 21, 2010)

Now that would be sweet to own and have at the same time, 6 cores at 5Ghz each plus the hyperthreading as well, if only games would take advantage of that


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 22, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Now that would be sweet to own and have at the same time, 6 cores at 5Ghz each plus the hyperthreading as well, if only games would take advantage of that



you could crunch or fold and be #1 in like 20min


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 22, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> you could crunch or fold and be #1 in like 20min



lol sounds good enough to me!


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 22, 2010)

This might actually be a viable solution for crunchers... saves room and requires 1 less MB/HDD/PSU etc etc. Once the lower end 6 core variants come out I'm sure many crunchers would upgrade.


----------



## DOM (Mar 22, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> This might actually be a viable solution for crunchers... saves room and requires 1 less MB/HDD/PSU etc etc. Once the lower end 6 core variants come out I'm sure many crunchers would upgrade.



i bet the lowest isnt going to be cheap 300-400+


----------



## Binge (Mar 22, 2010)

It's not going to happen in 2010 people...  They still need to sell dual-quads to the mainstream market.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> It's not going to happen in 2010 people...  They still need to sell dual-quads to the mainstream market.



oooh I wish would be pimp stuff


----------



## Binge (Mar 22, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> oooh I wish would be pimp stuff



Seriously pray to the Intel gawds!


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 22, 2010)

They will have a regular cheap six core this year.  There is no way they don't.


----------



## Binge (Mar 22, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> They will have a regular cheap six core this year.  There is no way they don't.



Except that's not what my people at Intel tell me.  It's not on their agenda to make a 6-core chip fiscally available when they could make more money selling smaller chips.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 22, 2010)

By the way binge, seeing as my 65nm starts getting damaged after 1.55 volts and my 45nm was 1.45 volts I think 32 will probably be around 1.38 volts or so?

Just a guestimate.


----------



## Binge (Mar 22, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> By the way binge, seeing as my 65nm starts getting damaged after 1.55 volts and my 45nm was 1.45 volts I think 32 will probably be around 1.38 volts or so?
> 
> Just a guestimate.



45nm was 1.53V on the core as an absolute maximum to be specific.  The 32nm seem to be 1.4V






45nm VTT was 1.35V.  It seems like these chips have more robust materials.  All around it seems like this is stronger than the 45nm chips.


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> Speaking of.  I'm going to have a 32nm chip soon.  Do you have any recommendation of what the new "danger zones" are for OC voltages on this lower process?



Roughly..

No more then 1.4vcore  Try to stay below it, however some oc's will require you to go tad above it. 

Then:

No more then 1.375 VTT  (absolutely MUST! do not venture off in the 1.4v unless u dont intend to keep that chip longer then 6-8months... possibly even shorte).

While holding the 2 above:
Keep your QPI link LOW... like 4.8mts low... gulftowns do not like a high qpi link. 


My 24/7 settings are:

1.3875vcore
1.325 Vtt
1.325 QPI 
1.65 Dram 

This is holding 4.3ghz /w HT On.

This is on hexcore, the quadcores are easier to handle i heard.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 22, 2010)

Doesn't the ram power also supply a little juice to the cpu also?


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 22, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> Doesn't the ram power also supply a little juice to the cpu also?



.5 rule... but this is universal on all i7's.

My i7 975 which i  
Can do 1.5vcore easily, and probably stay for a while.
Even 1.4VTT isnt much on a D0. 

Its the 32nm gulftowns which are fragile.
Now the ones i got to play with most is the A0's. 
I have a B1, my 980X, however i never got to see what the upper limits on a B1 is.  (nor could u ask me to try on this puppy)

As i said, it hurt a lot when i pop'd the first one. 
I am not poping a second gulftown.


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> Except that's not what my people at Intel tell me.  It's not on their agenda to make a 6-core chip fiscally available when they could make more money selling smaller chips.



Yep I have heard that it is not in their roadmap.  And yet I see it ending up there anyway.


----------

